# Another Loft



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Ok I built a loft this summer and its currently housing my YB racing team. But my club says by next spring I going to need a new bigger loft to house OB team and YB team then use current loft as breeder loft. My loft is only 8x8 so how big of a 2nd loft am I going to need to build to make it my last one hopefully.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

How many youngbirds and how many oldbirds do you plan on keeping?


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

My plan is around 40 YB and around 20 OB. Thats what I was planning anyways


----------

